# EURO 2012 play-off draw



## Shawady (13 Oct 2011)

We got Estonia. 
I won't be counting my chickens yet but it is definitely a good draw for Ireland. Glad to avoid Turkey or Bosnia.

[broken link removed]


----------



## micmclo (13 Oct 2011)

Do away goals count in international football?


----------



## TarfHead (13 Oct 2011)

So the draw, as it affected us, was made by Boniek, who played for Juventus under .. Trappatoni.

He's a lucky manager


----------



## Liamos (13 Oct 2011)

He wasn't very lucky in Paris with Thierry Henry! Having said that, I'd rather have a lucky manager than an unlucky one!

Great draw. Poland here we come!


----------



## gebbel (13 Oct 2011)

I won't be taking anything for granted the way we play. But it's the best draw we could have had, no doubt.


----------



## Sunny (13 Oct 2011)

Liamos said:


> He wasn't very lucky in Paris with Thierry Henry!


 
Speaking of which, we should probably offer Armenia a replay since even Simon Cox admitted that he handled the ball and wasn't sure the keeper handled it but yet still put his hands in the air appealing for it.....

Now, Henry's incident was blatant cheating but considering the bleating this country did about fair play, use of technology etc, amazing how quiet we are now.


----------



## burger1979 (13 Oct 2011)

It is the best draw that we could have hoped for, given the opposition that were in the draw. It could have been worse for us if France had not drawn their match. Anyways it still going to be tough, i just hope that we can get a big crowd for the home leg.


----------



## DB74 (13 Oct 2011)

burger1979 said:


> It is the best draw that we could have hoped for, given the opposition that were in the draw.



Funnily enough, that's what Estonia are saying!


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Oct 2011)

DB74 said:


> Funnily enough, that's what Estonia are saying!


 
Apparently Richard Dunne said the same thing, that he expected all of the unseeded teams to be hoping to draw us.

If we can't beat Estonia we don't deserve to go to the Finals.


----------



## Shawady (13 Oct 2011)

I hope those planning to travel to Tallin have booked their flights already. The ryanair flights have quadrupled in price!

http://www.independent.ie/national-...ithin-hours-of-euro-playoff-draw-2905952.html


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Oct 2011)

Liamos said:


> Great draw. *Poland here we come*!


 
If Robbie Keane is out, we haven't a hope of getting through!  

Gee, I really hope he recovers in time!


----------



## RMCF (14 Oct 2011)

He's a major doubt, but at least Shane Long will get a run-out now with Doyle being suspended. Think Long has been unlucky to miss out recently. Think he's more likely to score than Cox anyway.


----------



## burger1979 (14 Oct 2011)

Shawady said:


> I hope those planning to travel to Tallin have booked their flights already. The ryanair flights have quadrupled in price!
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/national-...ithin-hours-of-euro-playoff-draw-2905952.html


 
I was looking at flights to Tallinn with ryanair before the draw €180 i think it worked out at, then immediately after the draw €290. the flight times were not great though when i checked them, fly out on Friday, back on the Tuesday. There were reaonable flights to Riga (then bus to Tallinn) or fly to Helsinki and then fast ferry to Tallinn.


----------



## Rovers1901 (14 Oct 2011)

There's a good few options via various airports in the UK (Edinburgh, Liverpool and Luton are some I know of for sure) also.

It's a good spot for a football away trip.


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Oct 2011)

Good draw for sure but I'd love to have gotten France...it was on the cards til they got the peno


----------



## DB74 (14 Oct 2011)

elefantfresh said:


> Good draw for sure but I'd love to have gotten France...it was on the cards til they got the peno



That is actually incorrect. RTE gave out incorrect information on the night of the match.

Whether France had scored or not, we would still have been guaranteed to be one of the 4 seeds, along with France, Portugal, & Croatia. The Czech Republic would instead have dropped to a 2nd seeded team.


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Oct 2011)

No way - RTE got it wrong? Oh well, it was fun while it lasted. Doesn't change my thoughts though - it would have been class to get the French


----------



## MrMan (14 Oct 2011)

RMCF said:


> He's a major doubt, but at least Shane Long will get a run-out now with Doyle being suspended. Think Long has been unlucky to miss out recently. Think he's more likely to score than Cox anyway.



Hard to know, he didn't get a run out the last night, Walters came on and looked good.


----------



## Shawady (14 Oct 2011)

I was surprised Long didn't get a run. He has made a promising start with West Brom and Trap was going to start him against Slovakia before he got injured.

I didn't realise that Estonia were only the fifth seeds for their qualify group (so were Armenia). Great for them to get to the play-offs.


----------



## DB74 (14 Oct 2011)

Armenia weren't even drawn in our group originally. They should have been in Group A. We should have had Kazakhstan.

From Wikipedia:

_Before the draw UEFA confirmed that, for political reasons, Armenia would not be drawn against Azerbaijan (due to the dispute concerning territory of Nagorno-Karabakh) and Georgia would not be drawn against Russia (due to the dispute regarding the territory of South Ossetia). Armenia and Azerbaijan were drawn together in Group A during the draw ceremony, forcing UEFA to reassign Armenia to Group B, as Azerbaijan had refused to play in Armenia when they had been drawn together during UEFA Euro 2008 qualifying._


----------



## Shawady (14 Oct 2011)

Didn't know that.


----------



## RMCF (14 Oct 2011)

Faroe's beat these guys, so surely if we turn up we must have a great chance.

Its a bit like the Irish rugby team, this is a great opportunity for us to progress. Irish rugby team were in a Six Nations half of the draw to get to a WC Final, Ireland playing probably weakest team in the play-offs to get to Euro2012.

Lets hope the football team have better fortune. The country really could be doing with this lift. I'm sure the pub owners are lighting candles and saying their prayers!


----------



## Teatime (14 Oct 2011)

Sunny said:


> Speaking of which, we should probably offer Armenia a replay since even Simon Cox admitted that he handled the ball and wasn't sure the keeper handled it but yet still put his hands in the air appealing for it.....
> 
> Now, Henry's incident was blatant cheating but considering the bleating this country did about fair play, use of technology etc, amazing how quiet we are now.


 
Yep, irony can be pretty ironic sometimes.

I hear UEFA are considering letting Armenia play in the tournament as a 17th team. Only fair.


----------



## MrMan (15 Oct 2011)

One led to a sending off, the other led to a goal, so not quite the same.


----------

